# Happy Birthday Da Weiner!



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Da Weiner! I hope you have a great day!*


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Da Weiner is having a birthday!!
Yeah!!! Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it's an awesome







day !


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday DW


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Da Weiner! Hope it's a great day!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a wonderful Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!:laugheton:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday DW. Have a great day (heck you can celebrate the whole weekend!)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Da Weiner!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday DW!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx guys!!!!! You all are tooo kind. I woke up this morning and it was snowing like crazy outside. I don't ever recall having it snow this early in southern NJ. I am taking off Monday (at my work you get a day off for your birthday). I don't know what the hubby has in store for me when I get home but I'm actually looking forward to just having sushi and a few cocktails and just hanging out tonight. I think that's the plan. We'll see.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day DW 
Sounds like you will have a great one.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday DW!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy happy Horror Day


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Have a great birthday!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Da Weiner...A big ole happy Bday to ya!!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy birthday Da Weiner.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hope you had a great Birthday !


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx everyone for your wishes. It has been a busy birthday/weekend for me. I have been painting the living room and kitchen and am gearing up for Thanksgiving. Again, thanx a bunch. I feel loved on this forum!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

How did I miss this?

I happy belated birthday to you!!!!!!!!


----------

